# Recent pieces



## quags37 (Oct 4, 2020)

No action in this section for over a month, so I'll fire it up. Some recent pieces of mine..

Grunt calls are sappy blackwood, coco, bolivian rosewood, and curly maple. Brass or copper inlays with ABW caps.

Pot call is vitex, slate over glass.

Elk calls are coco with copper inlay and ABW caps.

Crow calls are a pretty random assortment.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Oct 4, 2020)

Great looking assortment of calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 4, 2020)

Great looking assortment you've got there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 4, 2020)

Lots of beauty there! You have been busy! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful calls. The cocos are my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## quags37 (Oct 5, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Beautiful calls. The cocos are my favorite.


Mine too, thank you. Those are the ones I made for my boys for this hunting season. The coco is from @Mike1950 and it's stunning. They've darkened some since they've sat, turning to more of the rich, deep burgundy color.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2020)

beautiful work and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 5, 2020)

Beauties! I didn't know there is a call for crows. Do people hunt crows?


----------



## quags37 (Oct 5, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Beauties! I didn't know there is a call for crows. Do people hunt crows?


They're more for getting turkeys to shock gobble in the spring to locate where they're at.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 5, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Beauties! I didn't know there is a call for crows. Do people hunt crows?


People do hunt crows,there was a sportsman’s club up here that had a crow hunting contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 5, 2020)

Great looking calls Nick, one and all, but I must say I'm partial to the ABW / antler combo you sent me! It will be around my neck Saturday!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 5, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> People do hunt crows,there was a sportsman’s club up here that had a crow hunting contest.



For food? Don't tell me that's where "eating crow" comes from. I wouldn't think there'd be enough meat on a crow to make it worth while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 5, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> For food? Don't tell me that's where "eating crow" comes from. I wouldn't think there'd be enough meat on a crow to make it worth while.


I don't think so.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Very Nice, World class !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## quags37 (Oct 5, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Great looking calls Nick, one and all, but I must say I'm partial to the ABW / antler combo you sent me! It will be around my neck Saturday!!


Good luck this weekend!


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 17, 2020)

All are fantastic. Jim


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 18, 2020)

Good looking calls. I use a crow call some around my house. I use a squirrel call a lot. I like to watch the squirrels.


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 18, 2020)

Beautiful work! I'm partial to the cocobolo, but all are fantastic!


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's one of @quags37 calls in action today. Unfortunately no bucks, but that's no fault of the call. His sound as good as they look; and they are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice work and nice selection of woods.


----------



## quags37 (Oct 19, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Here's one of @quags37 calls in action today. Unfortunately no bucks, but that's no fault of the call. His sound as good as they look; and they are beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 194856


Steve, next time I'll be sure to throw in a Wisconsin Badgers hat so you can sit in your treestand wearing some Big 10 style... Ha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 19, 2020)

quags37 said:


> Steve, next time I'll be sure to throw in a Wisconsin Badgers hat so you can sit in your treestand wearing some Big 10 style... Ha!



Killed a lot of deer in that VT hat, but ironically one of my colleague's sons played for Minnesota so I followed them quite a bit; Blake Cashman if you know of him.

I will tell you your call got some attention from two friends I hunt with. They loved the fact that the antler on it was from me and wanted to know if you sell them? Do you have a site or something? I was going to text you later this week but figured others on WB might be interested as well.


----------



## quags37 (Oct 19, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Killed a lot of deer in that VT hat, but ironically one of my colleague's sons played for Minnesota so I followed them quite a bit; Blake Cashman if you know of him.
> 
> I will tell you your call got some attention from two friends I hunt with. They loved the fact that the antler on it was from me and wanted to know if you sell them? Do you have a site or something? I was going to text you later this week but figured others on WB might be interested as well.



I have a store on Etsy, and also a Facebook page, both named Cold Spring Game Calls. Everything I have available will be posted by the end of the week.


----------

